# Tsubaya Y. Tanaka Blue #1?



## myguidingmoonlight (Sep 28, 2022)

Looking for some info on these Blue #1 wide bevels on Tsubaya's site. 

This first 210 mm Blue#1 in this link has what seems like Tanaka's little square stamp









Blue #1 Carbon Steel Kurouchi Gyuto Bubinga Octagonal Handle


1956年創業、東京は浅草合羽橋の刃物販売店。プロ用からご家庭用まで1500種類以上の包丁を取り揃えています。A Japanese kitchen knife shop in Asakusa Kappabashi, Tokyo, supplying more than 1500 knives.




tsubaya.jp











This knife is very similar to another Blue #1 on Tsubaya without the stamp but has options for a 270 mm size:









Blue#1 Carbon Steel Kurouchi Gyuto Japanese Yew Octagonal Handle


1956年創業、東京は浅草合羽橋の刃物販売店。プロ用からご家庭用まで1500種類以上の包丁を取り揃えています。A Japanese kitchen knife shop in Asakusa Kappabashi, Tokyo, supplying more than 1500 knives.




tsubaya.jp










Can anyone confirm if these are Tanaka's Blue #1? Because these are at a very good price, and I'm itching to try them out.


----------



## gentiscid (Sep 28, 2022)

I was checking these the other day too but shipping costs were kinda expensive.


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Sep 28, 2022)

gentiscid said:


> I was checking these the other day too but shipping costs were kinda expensive.


I heard the grind on these Tsubaya Tanaka wide bevels are good, if these are made by Tanaka, then it's a good bargain compared to some of the pricier Y. Tanaka Blue 1 out there.

I bought the 270 to try it out and paid $430, including shipping.


----------



## blokey (Sep 29, 2022)

Not sure...Maybe you can ask them?

BTW any ideas what are these knives on their website?


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Sep 29, 2022)

Tsubaya confirmed to me that it's a Y. Tanaka! I was so lucky to snatch it when I could.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 30, 2022)

blokey said:


> Not sure...Maybe you can ask them?
> 
> BTW any ideas what are these knives on their website?
> View attachment 200908


Seafood knives?


----------



## tostadas (Sep 30, 2022)

blokey said:


> Not sure...Maybe you can ask them?
> 
> BTW any ideas what are these knives on their website?
> View attachment 200908


It looks like they're already labeled for you. One is for jellyfish, one for crabs, one for turtles


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 3, 2022)

I owned a 240 briefly. Hefty feeling but they are outrageously thin behind the edge. Classic example of the wide bevel Sakai gyuto. Highly recommended!


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Oct 3, 2022)

Alder26 said:


> I owned a 240 briefly. Hefty feeling but they are outrageously thin behind the edge. Classic example of the wide bevel Sakai gyuto. Highly recommended!


Hearing this just makes me more excited, this is my first 270 Sakai gyuto. One of my favorite Sakai knives ever was the 210 Kagekiyo White #2, however it was too small for me.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 3, 2022)

I was looking at these last night. Curious on sharpener. Kinda reminds me of the hitohira kyuzo tanaka KU knives


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 7, 2022)

Alder26 said:


> I owned a 240 briefly. Hefty feeling but they are outrageously thin behind the edge. Classic example of the wide bevel Sakai gyuto. Highly recommended!


Any wedging? Thanks!


----------

